

Intel open sources OpenMP runtime - fss
http://www.openmprtl.org/

======
shared4you
Tried to compile with the Makefile they have, but it fails saying icc, ifort
not found -- meaning they want this to work only with their own compiler. Is
this intended or am I missing something?

~~~
mpyne
Given that it was just opensourced it's highly probably that it was developed
only against Intel's own compiler. Those who want it to work with other
compilers are now able to contribute code for that themselves, it's not
Intel's responsibility to do that (though they certainly can if they wish).

------
rwbt
Please Clang developers, we need OpenMP in Clang so bad!

~~~
65a
A lot of the FreeBSD ports that are stuck on GCC are stuck there because of
OpenMP for sure, or at least lose performance on clang...OpenMP on clang would
be nice indeed.

------
jackinloadup
As someone who isn't a compiler developer. What effect is this going to going
to have?

~~~
jensnockert
If your code is using OpenMP, and this library is faster than your current
OpenMP runtime, then using it might speed your code up a bit.

